# Need magazines & sights for S&W MP15-22



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Bought this rifle last week and it came with one long 25 round magazine.

I need more of them, but also need a SHORT magazine - when shooting prone the long magazine hits the ground.

Midway is sold out and nobody local has them either.

Im new to tactical rifles and need some 'real' sights for this, for open sight/iron sight competition. If I can mount a scope to keep the use of the iron sights that would be a plus. Any sugguestions?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have some...email me [email protected]


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

S&W shows the short 10-shot mags in-stock at their online store (link below), but before ordering, I'd call them and make SURE they are the short-bodied magazines that are pictured. I have seen 10-shot mags for this rifle made on the normal/longer 25-shot mag bodies, and although THEY might think there is no difference, there certainly would be a difference to YOU, for your intended use.

Product: M&P15-.22 10 RD Magazine


----------

